# builder wants more money



## mom04 (11 Mar 2010)

hi all,
we got builder to build a few houses for us and have a bill of costs from him, stating how much he would charge to build each house, after 5 long years of waiting for him to finish he now claims he has "extra" costs of over €100k, i know that the sheriff is after him and he is broke, but can he do this, after the build is finished to ask for an extra €100k or is he just chancing his arm??  is he taking the mickey!!!

help


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Mar 2010)

Did you change any specs during the build? If he built exactly to the specs and nothing has changed then no he shouldn't be able to claim anything. I presume this is all covered in the contract you signed with him? Your solicitor should have a view.


----------



## aristotle (11 Mar 2010)

How can anyone here answer your questions without knowing what you contractually agreed with the builder? It should be black & white based on the T&Cs of your contract and any changes\additional works added to the contract.


----------



## Superman (11 Mar 2010)

mom04 said:


> but can he do this, after the build is finished to ask for an extra €100k or is he just chancing his arm??


He may be able to do it. It depends on the terms of the contract and how that contract was run.


----------



## DBK100 (11 Mar 2010)

aristotle said:


> How can anyone here answer your questions without knowing what you contractually agreed with the builder? It should be black & white based on the T&Cs of your contract and any changes\additional works added to the contract.



+1.
More Info needed.
Presuming for a moment that a standard RIAI building contract was used, the builder can 'claim' for extras (the contract also allows for omissions).
He must follow the contract conditions if he does wish to make a claim. 
If there were variations to the contact works then these surely were formally agreed with you, as the client, before they were put in hand?
- This is the point that you should have been advised of the cost implications.
He cannot just land you with an unannounced additional bill upon completion.
The terms and conditions of the contract stipulate the exact procedure for dealing with variations to the work.


----------



## onq (17 Mar 2010)

mom04 said:


> hi all,
> we got builder to build a few houses for us and have a bill of costs from him, stating how much he would charge to build each house, after 5 long years of waiting for him to finish he now claims he has "extra" costs of over €100k, i know that the sheriff is after him and he is broke, but can he do this, after the build is finished to ask for an extra €100k or is he just chancing his arm??  is he taking the mickey!!!
> 
> help



mom04,

I get the distinct impression that you had neither architect nor contract for the build - is this correct?


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.


----------

